# Coffee table



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I have just completed my second project, so with no more ado here are the pics of it's making.
First 2 pics up are of the making of the drawers 6 in total


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

*The Base*

Next up is the putting together of the base frame.
3rd pic is me trying the top boards for overall size before glueing them.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

*Final stages of assembly*

Pic 1 top and drawers in place.
Pic 2 and 3, knobs fitted to drawers. (bought at our local B&Q some 2 years ago in the bargain bin for 99p for all 6) just knew that they would come in handy one day.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

*Finished Table*

Final pics of table after 2 coats of sanding sealer and 2 of beeswax, just need to feed it the beeswax every couple of months now.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Very very nice...indeed.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Lots of dovetails, well done. very nice.


----------



## NavyCharles24 (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nicely done! You have given me inspiration and encouragement! Thank You.



cedarwood said:


> Final pics of table after 2 coats of sanding sealer and 2 of beeswax, just need to feed it the beeswax every couple of months now.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Turned out nice Roger. Let me suggest cutting the drawer fronts and apron parts from a single board so the entire front has a continuous grain.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job. Is the wood type Red Oak? Had some Red Oak that planed out similar to your table top.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

*coffee table*

ha ha mike well spotted about the drawers, they were cut from two lengths of timber (one for each side) but between the cutting and machining of them and fitting I totally forgot the orientation. I will have to pull out all six match them up and put them back in order, they should still match up as I did face and edge marks on all parts on the same faces.
Marco, the wood is kiln dried European Oak in the main, the drawer sides and back are of English Oak from our estate which I cut and planked up myself it was only because I don't have enough good long lengths that I purchased the European Oak.
I have found another tree that has come down in a small copse of ours and am hoping to do a better job of cutting it up for future projects.
Talking of which SWMBO has now asked for a cabinet for the sewing machine and try as I might I could not locate a source for the lifter here in UK so I have had to import it from Rockler so at the same time I purchased their cabinet plans and hardware package as well.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

great job !!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Second project?*



cedarwood said:


> Well I have just completed my second project, so with no more ado here are the pics of it's making.
> First 2 pics up are of the making of the drawers 6 in total


Hi, Roger.

Your tables are outstanding. Is this your second project? I asked to myself what will you do with all those machines shown in the pictures, when you reach a master degree!!!

By the way, the effects in the last pictures belong to the waxed wood or are caused by the light? 

Congratulations.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

*effects*



papasombre said:


> Hi, Roger.
> 
> Your tables are outstanding. Is this your second project? I asked to myself what will you do with all those machines shown in the pictures, when you reach a master degree!!!
> 
> ...


I take it by effects you mean the light coloured swirls in the wood which are called medullary rays and come about when the timber is quarter sawn. If you have enough planks they can be matched up a little better but I just purchased the 3 needed to make this one top and put them together how I thought they looked best.


----------



## dbwiest (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Roger- Beautiful table for a second project. You have the art. Would you mind telling me the dimensions of the project. I am thinking about building one as my second project also and will hope for outcome that is half as good. Thanks.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Roger,

Thanks for taking the time to share this project with all of us!


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

dbwiest said:


> Hi Roger- Beautiful table for a second project. You have the art. Would you mind telling me the dimensions of the project. I am thinking about building one as my second project also and will hope for outcome that is half as good. Thanks.


Hi Don

Table was designed in google sketchup in metric, imperial is 43 and 1/2 inch long, 23 and 1/2 inch wide, 18 inches high


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful work Roger! Quite a nice second project!


----------



## PaulDaniels (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautiful piece of work, nice grain pattern on the top.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice job, Roger! You do realize that SWMBO will now have to _add_ to your 'HoneyDo' list(?)...
It's never allowed to be reduced in size; it says so right in their 'How To Manage a Husband' manual.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Great job Roger! Well done! I like the grain I the top!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laramie (Jun 16, 2012)

Sweet very nice


----------



## CGM0427 (May 27, 2012)

*Very Nice*

This looks very solid, you should be able to pass this on in the family one day,

Thanks for sharing

Chris


----------

